# Eladrin hideout - standup doors?



## Fox Lee (Feb 27, 2011)

Forgive me if I'm bieng dense, but... I'm currently reworking all the _Scourging_ encounters for my 6th-level group. When I got to the eladrin hideout (badgers and such) I found myself rather confused - what's with all the doors? The encounter describes them as "stand-up doors", which makes me imagine them as free-standing doorframes with fully-functional doors in them, but not connected to anything.

But in that case, what the devil are they _for_? Why would _any_ room contain eleven free-standing doors to nowhere? And how does going through one let you avoid the guardbadgers, since there's nothing on the other side?

There's gotta be something I'm missing here. Are the doors some kind of magical/stronghold item? Some kind of training device? I expect my players are going to ask, and my response at this stage will basically amount to "Um...." ^^;


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 27, 2011)

They're just doors, with little stands to hold them up. People use them in plays all the time. You could theoretically open one and use the door as cover, forcing a creature to move around the door to get at you.

It was just intended to be weird, and a strange little metaphorical nod to Gate Pass being a city with a lot of gates. 

The Shahalesti do have one door set up at the base of a staircase, so you can't just go running up the stairs at them. I think they locked that door, so you have to either pick it (in combat), bash it down, or climb over the staircase railing while eladrin are shooting at you.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't remember offhand - but wasn't the building a door makers workshop?


----------



## Fox Lee (Feb 27, 2011)

*facepalm* OF COURSE it's a doormaker's shop >3>; What a load of fail, I got so distracted by the secret entrance/puzzle/imp that I forgot where the PCs _were_. I even remember thinking "that's odd, but I guess they have to make doors _someplace_" when I first read the scene.

Eheh... thanks guys ^^;

(I enjoy the idea that the door on the stairs is locked. My players will have great fun dragging/breaking/throwing a door about the place )


----------

